# Setting up Palette Gear with Kontakt in Studio One?



## Ahlbom88 (Nov 21, 2018)

Having trouble setting up Palette Gear with Studio One. I want to control expression and dynamics in Kontakt, but cant seem to make it work, there is no signal being sent from the controller. Had no problem when trying in Reaper. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## MChangoM (Nov 21, 2018)

Having same problem. Palette shows up when added in external devices, but modules setup as MIDI CC controls don't get through to any instruments.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 21, 2018)

MChangoM said:


> Having same problem. Palette shows up when added in external devices, but modules setup as MIDI CC controls don't get through to any instruments.


Is there some kind of Black Friday deal for Palette Gear?


----------



## Kony (Nov 21, 2018)

Deleted - my bad


----------



## damcry (Nov 21, 2018)

https://palettegear.com

Don’t think they make BF discount


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

Ahlbom88 said:


> Anyone?


One of my frustrations with SO is that it can be hard to map things properly with MIDI. The way SO handles MIDI, it often does not pass CCs transparently to Kontakt. In any case, have you added Palette as a control surface? If so, is SO seeing the midi from Palette? Have you talked with Presonus support?


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Dec 23, 2018)

Yes! I can select the Palette gear as a control surface, but its not working when playing kontakt or any other third party instruments. I have contacted them. Not received an answer yet though...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2018)

Ahlbom88 said:


> Yes! I can select the Palette gear as a control surface, but its not working when playing kontakt or any other third party instruments. I have contacted them. Not received an answer yet though...


Does SO receive the midi in the midi monitor? If so, you should be able to pair any movement of Palette to a particular movement in the Kontakt GUI by linking them here:






You probably know this. Then, too, you can also do these mappings using midi learn in the settings of the external instrument window.






The problem with these methods is that I never could figure out how to get it automatically remap to the right Kontakt instrument when you change instrument tracks and with some of my gear I never could get it it map properly even after seeking help with Presonus support, as I could not get them to understand the issue and the manual is of no use on this matter. (Some gear, like my KK S61 keyboard, works like you think it should automatically mapping controller moves to the instrument associated with the track you are working on, whereas other gear will only send to a specific channel within the instance of Kontakt that you made the link to, whatever instrument track you have highlighted.) SO's irregular handling of midi, the seeming impossibility of sending a control message generated from the gear straight to Kontakt, and Presonus' support's inability to satisfactorily address my problems of linking midi to gear is one reason I moved away from the DAW for larger projects. 

BTW, if you solve this problem with Palette, please let us know what the solution is, as I would love to be able to get my gear to work...


----------



## MChangoM (Dec 23, 2018)

I decided to take another stab at getting Studio 1 to recognize my Palette. It turned out to be easy. When adding the Palette as an external device, I had to define it as a "keyboard". When I defined it as a "control surface", MIDI signals where not passed through to the instrument. Maybe this will work for others.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 24, 2018)

MChangoM said:


> I decided to take another stab at getting Studio 1 to recognize my Palette. It turned out to be easy. When adding the Palette as an external device, I had to define it as a "keyboard". When I defined it as a "control surface", MIDI signals where not passed through to the instrument. Maybe this will work for others.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you guys for your help! I did what @MChangoM said and it works perfectly!


----------



## Michael Edell (Feb 21, 2019)

MChangoM said:


> I decided to take another stab at getting Studio 1 to recognize my Palette. It turned out to be easy. When adding the Palette as an external device, I had to define it as a "keyboard". When I defined it as a "control surface", MIDI signals where not passed through to the instrument. Maybe this will work for others.



Hi there, this helped me a lot to get my Palette Gear set up as an External Device. I'm still not able to get the Palette faders to respond. When you set up the Palette in their app, did you assign MIDI cc's to the faders you wanted? Did you get SO t recognize the faders when you tried to assign Automation? See my screenshots below. Many thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## MChangoM (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi, Michael,

There are often many ways to achieve the same goal in S1, so there could be much better ways than what I have been using. 

1. In the Palette panel, assign a CC to the slider.
2. On your first screen capture, click on the dropdown next to 29.70 in the second panel (Pan Palette) and click on Palette to bring up the edit external devices window.
3. Manually move the slider; it is now recognized by S1.
4. To assign it, for example to a pan in the S1 mixer, right click on the pan control and select "Assign Pan to ...."

Please let me know if this doesn't get you going.


----------



## Michael Edell (Feb 22, 2019)

MChangoM said:


> Hi, Michael,
> 
> There are often many ways to achieve the same goal in S1, so there could be much better ways than what I have been using.
> 
> ...


Thanks MChangoM. I made some progress since my post. I am now able to get the faders and knobs to respond after doing a MIDI Learn in Studio One. My problem now is getting S1 to record and play my fader/knob movements. The attached LICECap GIF shows my dilemma. Knobs/faders move when adjusted on Palette, but no response in Automation or in Kontakt when trying get audio from recorded or played faders/knobs. Much appreciate any insights you can give. Thanks,
Michael


----------



## MChangoM (Feb 22, 2019)

Is your automation mode set to "Write"?


----------



## Michael Edell (Feb 22, 2019)

MChangoM said:


> Is your automation mode set to "Write"?


Yes. There seems to be a disconnect in the controller assignments. For example, I'm using CC14 for Dynamics which is also the # in my Kontakt instrument for dynamics. Do the CC#'s in S1 need to match those assigned in Palette?


----------



## Michael Edell (Feb 22, 2019)

Michael Edell said:


> Yes. There seems to be a disconnect in the controller assignments. For example, I'm using CC14 for Dynamics which is also the # in my Kontakt instrument for dynamics. Do the CC#'s in S1 need to match those assigned in Palette?


BTW, MIDI learn works perfectly in Kontakt if I use one of the faders or knobs on my Komplete S61 keyboard. However, that defeats the purpose of having the Palette.


----------



## MChangoM (Feb 22, 2019)

Michael Edell said:


> Do the CC#'s in S1 need to match those assigned in Palette?



Yes, in that when you do the _MIDI learn _in S1, it automatically grabs the CC number you assigned in Palette.


----------



## Michael Edell (Feb 22, 2019)

MChangoM said:


> Yes, in that when you do the _MIDI learn _in S1, it automatically grabs the CC number you assigned in Palette.


Yes, that was my understanding. Does Palette in S1 override any MIDI cc learn function in Kontakt instruments? In other words, if S1 records then reads Kontakt automation using the knobs on my Komplete keyboard, does that anything attempted to be written with Palette?


----------



## MChangoM (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't think S1 passes it through to Kontakt.


----------



## MChangoM (Feb 22, 2019)

I've been trying some of the things you are describing and seeing the same kind of behavior where Kontakt responds to CC on my keyboard (Novation Impulse) but not to Palette sliders. Seems very odd.


----------



## MChangoM (Feb 22, 2019)

But it definitely seems that any S1 does not pass through any midi controls that it learns. I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Michael Edell (Feb 22, 2019)

MChangoM said:


> But it definitely seems that any S1 does not pass through any midi controls that it learns. I guess that makes sense.


In theory, they should be able send midi cc data independently if assigned to the same cc#. It’s just a matter of which midi signal is written to the track...that’s my guess. I’ll keep playing around with it a little later then circle back if i get answers. In the meantime, please know that I truly appreciate your thoughtful and timely replies. Thanks, Michael


----------



## AndyJH (Feb 27, 2019)

Here's the process I followed to get it working (the same process to make it work for Komplete Kontrol as well, btw):

1. Add Palette as a Control Surface from External Devices > Add, see screenshot for settings:





2. Add a track with All Inputs as the input and Kontakt as the output. Open the Kontakt window.

3. Select "Palette CS" at the top right of the Kontakt window, turning it yellow. Select the "Edit Mapping" gearwheel to the immediate left, turning it blue.






4. Select the dropdown next to "Control", then select "Palette CS" (first screenshot). Use MIDI Learn to identify all the Palette modules (second screenshot).









5. Move your desired parameter in Kontakt, so it shows up in blue at the top left (screenshot below), then move your desired Palette module. Click the Left-facing arrow between them (or press Alt+M/Option+M) to link the two parameters (see screenshot).


----------



## Michael Edell (Feb 27, 2019)

AndyJH said:


> Here's the process I followed to get it working (the same process to make it work for Komplete Kontrol as well, btw):
> 
> 1. Add Palette as a Control Surface from External Devices > Add, see screenshot for settings:
> 
> ...


THANKS ANDY! WORKED LIKE A CHARM! THIS CONTROLLER IS GREAT TO USE! CHEERS TO PALETTE GEAR!


----------

